# Fehmarn



## sunny (14. September 2005)

Moinsen,

lese in den letzten Tagen, dass die Kutter häufig gen Dänemark fahren, um Dorsch zu fangen. Sind die Dorschies alle abgewandert

Was ist denn im Moment um Fehmarn los? Wir haben da am 25.09. nen Kutter gechartert. 

Ihr Broesels  meldet euch. Es darf natürlich auch jeder andere seinen Beitrag dazu abgeben. |supergri


----------



## Yupii (14. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> lese in den letzten Tagen, dass die Kutter häufig gen Dänemark fahren, um Dorsch zu fangen. Sind die Dorschies alle abgewandert
> 
> ...


was?
wer, wir haben einen Kutter gechartert?


----------



## sunny (14. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> was?
> wer, wir haben einen Kutter gechartert?



Na ja, "wir" ist vielleicht nen büschen hochtrabend ausgedrückt. Mein Höker chartert ca. alle 4 Wochen so'n kleine 10 Mann-Kutter und da fahre ich am 25.09 mal mit.

Wenn ich der Charterer wäre, hätte ich dich natürlich erst erstes gefragt. Ich schwör.


----------



## Yupii (14. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				sunny
Wenn ich der Charterer wäre schrieb:
			
		

> ja, nee, is klar. Aber sag mal, was rauchst Du gerade fürn Zeug;+|supergri


----------



## Nordlicht (14. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

ja du hast recht, hier sind *keine fische* mehr...die sind alle nach dänemark geschwommen  :c 


mal ernsthaft, derzeit werden viele und gute dorsche vom boot gefangen.
wie es am 29sten aussieht kann ich heute natürlich noch nicht sagen...erst morgen


----------



## Coachman (14. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Hallo Nordlicht,

ich bin übers Wochende auf der Insel.

Kannst Du bitte ein paar Tips geben wo was geht?

Wir sind mit ner Quicksilver von Lemkenhafen aus unterwegs, also relativ ungebunden.

In der Hauptsache wollen wir Platte fangen, aber wenn auf Dorsch was geht sind wir auch net bös.


Danke schonmal


----------



## addy123 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Hey Leute!

Gebt Euch keine Mühe mit den Dorschen#c .
Die haben von mir den Marschbefehl nach Langeland erhalten.
Die sollen am 24.9. alle pünktlich dort versammelt sein, damit sie an meiner Angel kollegialen Selbstmord begehen können   !!!


----------



## guifri (14. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

die kutter sind am letzten sonntag nach dänemark gefahren, da der wind doch gut aus nordost geblasen hat und die schaukelei da oben nicht so dolle war und die fänge am samstag wohl eher mäßig waren....


----------



## Schütti (14. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Hi Nordlicht,

du kannst dir sicherlich vorstellen das meine Kühltruhe total leer ist. Und dann hat meine Frau auch noch für kommenden Freitag meine und ihre Eltern zum Dorschessen eingeladen |uhoh: . Das bedeutet, dass die letzten Vorräte dahinsiegen. Nu is klar das ich dich über den 1. Oktober mal wieder besuchen komme, oder wie oder was #6 .

Also, wir sehen uns und ich freu mich schon auf Fehmarn.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## jimduggen80 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@Nordlicht
Ab 08.10. sind Garfield, Mela72, Dany73 und wir für eine Woche auf der Insel, fange uns also bitte nicht den Sund leer*gg*. Meine Frau und ich sind auf der Suche nach einer Whg auf Fehmarn, vielleicht kannst Du uns da weiterhelfen??


----------



## Nordlicht (14. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@ jimduggen80
wie für fest- oder ferienwohnung ? 
ferienwohnung könnte ich evtl. in burg was machen.

@ Schütti
hallo, lange nicht gesehen wie....ich warte  #h 

@ Coachman
habe letztens an der südlichen kante von " knüllen " recht gut gefangen.
es ging nichts auf blinker oder twister sondern zu 90 % auf blauen gummifisch !!!
fahre evtl. am freitag wieder in die gegend (kleines 5m boot, 10 ps, "Zwergi")
kannst ja mal  #h 
im sund selber geht es aber auch bergauf...der dorsch kommt flacher.


----------



## Coachman (14. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Danke für den Tip,


wenn ich alter Blinder Dich sehen sollte werd ich klar mal rüberwinken:m


Eigentlich hatte ich vor, erstmal paar Driften vor Flügge zu probieren.


----------



## jimduggen80 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ jimduggen80
> wie für fest- oder ferienwohnung ?
> ferienwohnung könnte ich evtl. in burg was machen.
> 
> ...



@Nordlicht
Nein für Fest suchen wir dort, jetzt wäre ein Umzug noch nicht so problematisch, weil unser Nachwuchs nicht im schulpflichtigem Alter ist. |wavey:


----------



## Nordlicht (14. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@ jimduggen80
ich kümmere mich mal drum und wenn was frei ist gebe ich dir per pm die telenr.

@ Coachman
mach man so, fang erstmal die ganzen platten im sund weg und wenn du da dann keine lust mehr hast die haken aus den butt`s zu operieren dann fährst du halt dorsch fischen.....wird schon seinen gang gehen.


----------



## Zanderman (15. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute!
> 
> Gebt Euch keine Mühe mit den Dorschen#c .
> Die haben von mir den Marschbefehl nach Langeland erhalten.
> Die sollen am 24.9. alle pünktlich dort versammelt sein, damit sie an meiner Angel kollegialen Selbstmord begehen können   !!!


 
Du ,das tut mir jezzz aba wirklich leid ... Ich hab die nämlich umbestellt .-
Weil ich erst am 1.10. mit mein 2 Söhnen zum Aufräumen nach Langeland /Lindelse komm . Aber kannst ja schon mal anfüttern ....
Gruss aus´m Ruhrpott ( und natürlich dicke Fische )


----------



## addy123 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				Zanderman schrieb:
			
		

> Du ,das tut mir jezzz aba wirklich leid ... Ich hab die nämlich umbestellt .-
> Weil ich erst am 1.10. mit mein 2 Söhnen zum Aufräumen nach Langeland /Lindelse komm . Aber kannst ja schon mal anfüttern ....
> Gruss aus´m Ruhrpott ( und natürlich dicke Fische )


 
Ob ich da mal ein paar Dorschis durch den schier undurchdringbaren Raster meiner Ruten lasse??? #:
Die sind nämlich alle zur Südspitze geordert.:q 


Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit.
*Grüße und dicke Fische auch allen Fehmarn-Anglern!!!*|wavey: :m


----------



## Schütti (16. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ jimduggen80
> wie für fest- oder ferienwohnung ?
> ferienwohnung könnte ich evtl. in burg was machen.
> 
> ...


 

*Hi Andy,*

*wo bitte ist "knüllen"???????? #c .*
*Isch glowe dat kenne nur de Fehmarneraner.*

*Bis dann*

*Euer Schütti*


----------



## Stokker (16. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Jimduggen80
Das Bissteam in Albersdorf hat im Herbst nette Ferienwohnungen pro Woche für 160 Euro.Ich habe eine davon in der ersten Oktoberwoche mit einem Freund gemietet.Da wird der Teich geplündert das die Bordwand wackelt.....Jau...


----------



## Nordlicht (17. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@ Schütti
ca. 4 km südlich vom Leuchtturm Staberhuk.
Kennen aber recht viele.....


----------



## Reisender (17. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Für 4 Personen habe ich auch noch was..#h #h #h


----------



## Forellenhunter (17. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Hallo,
war die letzten beiden Wochen auf Fehmarn. Dorsch und Platte sehr gut. Tagsüber vom Boot mit roten Twistern und kupfernen Pilkern so in Tiefen von 6-10 Metern. Waren immer Richtung Staberhuk unterwegs. Bei entsprechenden Wind auch gute Dorsche und Platte vom Ufer aus. Abends ab 21.00 Uhr. War echt klasse.
Grüße
Sören


----------



## sunny (19. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Forellenhunter, sauber #6 . Das lässt mich ja für's nächste Wochenende hoffen.


----------



## Fischbox (19. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> *Hi Andy,*
> 
> *wo bitte ist "knüllen"???????? #c .*
> *Isch glowe dat kenne nur de Fehmarneraner.*
> ...




Knüllen?! ... :m N 54°22,10'   E 011°18,90'


----------



## Nordlicht (19. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@ Fischbox

Angelführer gelesen wie  |kopfkrat  die Zahlen kenn ich doch  :q


----------



## Stokker (19. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@Forellenhunter
Das liest man gerne.
Staberhuk ist sowieso mein Favorit.....(Freu,freu)


----------



## Forellenhunter (19. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Lese hier immer wieder Knüllen. Habe es dort auch versucht. Genauso wie in diversen tieferen Bereichen (Ansteuerungstonne Fehmarnbelt, Grabe etc.) war gar nichts. Dorsche nur zwischen 6 bis max 10 Meter. Dannach war auch nichts mehr. Habe allerdings des öfteren gehört, dass an der Ostmole die Heringe seien, und damit auch die Chancen auf Mefos recht gut seien. Habs allerdings nicht ausprobiert.

Grüße
Sören


----------



## Forellenhunter (19. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Noch was: am besten lief eigentlich ein Japanroter Twister in 7,5 oder 10 cm mit 20-35 gramm Bleikopf langsam über den Grund gezupft. Absolut tötlich.


----------



## Nordlicht (19. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@ Forellenhunter



> Japanroter Twister in 7,5 oder 10 cm mit 20-35 gramm Bleikopf langsam über den Grund gezupft


 
#r 

ich sehe du kennst dich aus  |supergri 

morgen 7.30 uhr ist abfahrt nach st`huk  |wavey:


----------



## Fischbox (19. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fischbox
> 
> Angelführer gelesen wie  |kopfkrat  die Zahlen kenn ich doch  :q


Nööö, alles (zumindest auch ein bißchen)persönliche Erfahrung #t   




			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> morgen 7.30 uhr ist abfahrt nach st`huk



Dann werden wir uns dort wohl treffen.

Ich werde mit den Boardies Zausel und Hanhjr auch die Ecke ansteuern. Bedingungen sollen ja top werden. Wir wollen zusehen das wir gegen 6.30 Uhr losschippern können. 

Weißes Boot, blauer Rand mit schwarzer Scheuerleiste.


----------



## Forellenhunter (19. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Auch hin will:c :c :c :c :c 

Aber 800 km ist zu weit:c :c :c :c :c


----------



## Nordlicht (19. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@ Fischbox
mal sehen dann könne wir ja mal  |wavey:  oder uns über leute amüsieren die 800km bis zur ostsee fahren müssen...gibts hier für forellenhunter irgendwo einen smiley der sich den revolver an die schläfe hält  :m 

bis gleich..................


----------



## Stokker (19. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Hey Nordlicht, Vorsicht !!!
Ich fahre bald 900 km. Und vieleicht halte ich dir dann Forellenhuntersrevolver an die Schläfe wenn ich dich an deinem Turm wecken komme :q:q
Du bist doch noch in dem Turm bei Staberhuk, oder ??
Wenn ich wüsste das du ( im Dienst ) ein Bierchen schlürfen darfst, würde ich dir glatt eines mitbringen. (ohne 900 km Gift versteht sich ):q.....


----------



## Stokker (19. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Übrigends will ich mal ein paar Toilettenputzleute an der Ostseeküste loben.
Es freut mich jedesmal ob Dahme oder Staberhuk dort oben Blitzsaubere Toiletten vorzufinden. Das ist nämlich auch nicht Alltäglich.Es ist einfach toll.
Wenn ich mal einen von denen " auf frischer Tat erwischen" sollte, dann bekommt er glatt `nen Blauen von mir in die Hand gedrückt......


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Ja ja, macht Euch nur Lustig. Aber nächstes Jahr komme ich wieder und fange Euch alle Dorsche weg. Ihr werdet schon sehen, was ihr davon habt.:m 

Grüße
Sören


----------



## Stokker (20. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Wann fährt du denn immer mal an die See ??


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Wenn Du mich meinst, ich hab vor spätestens im Mai für 1-2 Wochen nach Fehmarn zu Düsen. Bin allerdings mit mir am kämpfen, ob ich das WE vom 3.10. noch um einen Tag verlängere und mit Boot und Zelt nach oden fahre.#c


----------



## Schütti (21. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schütti
> ca. 4 km südlich vom Leuchtturm Staberhuk.
> Kennen aber recht viele.....


 
Aha, da hab ich doch gleich mal meine Seekarten auf den Bildschirm geholt und siehe da, dort gibt´s ja so eine 20 Meter Tiefenlinie....... Uuuuuuhääääää, heul die ich mit meinem Böötchen (3m Schlauchi mit Honda BF2) wohl nie erreichen werde #d .

Ok, dann gleib ich halt in Sichtweite von Nordlichts Fernglas (Radartürmchen) #6 .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (21. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fischbox
> mal sehen dann könne wir ja mal |wavey: oder uns über leute amüsieren die 800km bis zur ostsee fahren müssen...gibts hier für forellenhunter irgendwo einen smiley der sich den revolver an die schläfe hält :m
> 
> bis gleich..................


 
Nich nett mein Freund!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#q #q |gr: |gr: |uhoh: Mach nur weiter so!!!!


----------



## Fischbox (22. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Moin |wavey: 
Wir waren, wie vorher angedroht, Dienstag im Staberhuker Seegebiet unterwegs, und haben uns im Tiefenbereich 7-10 Meter richtig ausgetobt und sind mit gut gefüllten Fischkisten heimgefahren. Schöne Dorsche von meistens 45-65 cm.  #6 

...siehe auch aktuelle Fänge


----------



## Stokker (22. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Sag ich doch. Da schnurrt es in der Leine. Was brauche ich da Norwegen , wenn das Glück so nahe liegt ???


----------



## Nordlicht (22. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

auch ich war wie angedroht dort.
35 dorsche zum mitnehmen und 5 kleine schwimmen wieder.
alles in 4,5std an der spitze vom leuchtturm mit blauem gummifisch 13cm / 45 gr.

@ Fischbox
hast du auch diese "heringswolken" gesehen ??
ich habe mal ein heringspaternoster ins wasser gehalten....ohne erfolg  |kopfkrat 

@ DRILLINGSHASE

wo warst du denn ?? doch wohl nicht zum arbeiten in weinheim  #d   
würd mich aber ärgern  :m


----------



## Fischbox (22. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fischbox
> hast du auch diese "heringswolken" gesehen ??
> ich habe mal ein heringspaternoster ins wasser gehalten....ohne erfolg



Hatte leider keine Zeit auf das Echolot zu achten  . Wenn das mal überhaupt Heringswolken waren |kopfkrat . Die Dorsche haben sich dann zumindest nicht für die Heringe interessiert, denn in den Mägen haben wir nur Krebse und undefinierbares gefunden.


----------



## Stokker (22. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@Nordlicht
Und ich dachte im April schon mein Echolot spinnt.Diese Wolken habe ich an 2 Tagen auch gesehen. Sollen das wirklich so dichte Heringsschwärme gewesen sein ??


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (22. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@ DRILLINGSHASE

wo warst du denn ?? doch wohl nicht zum arbeiten in weinheim #d 
würd mich aber ärgern :m[/QUOTE]

@Nordi!!!!|kopfkrat 
Du weisst ja garnicht wie schön es in Weinheim ist!!! Die See ist auch nicht soooooo weit weg.#d Wenn man dann eine SMS von jemanden bekommt der eigentlich dafür sorgen soll dass es dem jenigen gut geht, ist es noch viel schöner in Weinheim!!#q  Heute in vier Wochen ist meine Kiste schon voll mit Staberhuckgefangenergroßdorschtiere oder mit Vomstrandausgefangenermeerforellenfische(wenigstens eine) Ich hoffe wir haben dann auch mal einen Tag wieder Spass zusammen!!!!:g


----------



## Nordlicht (22. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@ Drillingshaase
das vergnügen ist ja wieder nur einseitig wenn ich dich mit auf zwergi nehme, ich fahre und du fängst  :v  ungerecht  |supergri 

@ Fischbox & Stokker
tja richtig sie hatten nur krebse im bauch, aber mir ist aufgefallen das ich mit meinen gummifischen nur gut fange wenn auch solche wolken zusehen sind  |kopfkrat 
ach ja, mal so am rande, ich hatte ja zeit zum testen....es ging an dem tag ja alles oder ?
eben nicht das einzige was komischerweise nicht ging war mein gummikrebs  #c


----------



## Stokker (23. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@Nordlicht
Aber was für " Wolken " sind das dann ?  Plankton oder soetwas vieleicht ?


----------



## Forellenhunter (24. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Quallen?!

Erscheint evtl. als Wolke, weil anders gebaut als ein Fisch. Habe zumindest bei der Anzeige von solchen Wolken auch immer Quallen wegschwimmen sehen.
Grüße


----------



## Nordlicht (24. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

sehe ich nicht so denn im sund sind wesentlich mehr quallen aber kaum mal ne wolke  #c


----------



## Schütti (26. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Guten Tag sehr geehrtes Herr Nordlicht,

nun ist es amtlich. Ich werde dich vom 30.09. - 04.10.05 besuchen kommen |supergri .
Also, an deiner Stelle würde ich mir Ohrenstopfen besorgen denn ich werde einige Fragen mitbringen |uhoh: .

Na denn bis Freitag #h .

Eigentlich würde ich lieber gleich schon losfahren |rolleyes .

Schütti


----------



## sunny (26. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Kleiner Bericht von gestern:

Wir sind auf nem kleinen Kutter mit 11 Anglern losgeschossen. Nach Öjen, hieß das glaube ich, liegt irgendwo bei Westermakelsdorf. Wenn ja wird Nordlicht mich bestätigen. 

Booohh wat war das nen Nebel. Hat bis Mittag gedauert bis er sich verzogen hat. Aber dann war das wetter ne Bombe.

Wir haben eigentlich ganz gut gefangen  , wobei die Durschnittsgröße ruhig etwas höher hätte sein können. Das Angeln war richtig arbeitsintensiv, wir hatten stellenweise überhaupt keine Drift. Es sind Dorsche bis 80 cm gefangen worden. Natürlich nicht von mir #d . 

Bei den Ködern war kein System reinzubringen. Wenn die Dorsche bissen, dann war es egal, was und in welcher Farbe (Pilker,Twister) sie gerade vor's Maul bekamen. Ich habe vormittags sehr gut auf einen orangenen Twister gefangen, nachmittags ging hauptsächlich der Snaps in 28 gr., schwarz/rot.

War auf jeden Fall mal wieder ein sehr schöner Tag #6 .


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (26. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag sehr geehrtes Herr Nordlicht,
> 
> nun ist es amtlich. Ich werde dich vom 30.09. - 04.10.05 besuchen kommen |supergri .
> Also, an deiner Stelle würde ich mir Ohrenstopfen besorgen denn ich werde einige Fragen mitbringen |uhoh: .
> ...


 
Hi Schütti!
Ich wünsche dir viel Spass und wenn du mit Nordi raus fährst, dann lass Ihn auch was fangen. Sonst nimmt er uns nicht mehr mit!!|wavey: Lustig ist es immer, aber ich glaube Nordi macht das mit Absicht, ist eben ein wahrer Freund#6 
Ab dem 22igsten bin ich auch endlich wieder für ne Woche oben:l und ich hoffe, er hat einen Tag mal Zeit. Allein ist es zwar auch klasse, aber zu Zweit macht es mehr Spass. Petri Heil die Tage!!!#6 

@Nordlicht: Ich sitze vor der Seekarte und staune Bauklötzer;+ ;+ ;+ #c |uhoh:


----------



## HD4ever (26. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

wo startet man denn auf Fehmarn mit nem Kleinboot ?
Slipstellen ? Klar - alles sehr windrichtungsabhängig .... war aber noch nie auf der Insel, wollte nun aber nach den ersten Ostseeerfahrungen mit meinem Terhi mal in heimischen Gewässern los .....
Will bzw. kann ja weniger mehrere KM raus fahren, also die Frage wo mal gute Plätze näher zur Küste findet ? |kopfkrat


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (26. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> wo startet man denn auf Fehmarn mit nem Kleinboot ?
> Slipstellen ? Klar - alles sehr windrichtungsabhängig .... war aber noch nie auf der Insel, wollte nun aber nach den ersten Ostseeerfahrungen mit meinem Terhi mal in heimischen Gewässern los .....
> Will bzw. kann ja weniger mehrere KM raus fahren, also die Frage wo mal gute Plätze näher zur Küste findet ? |kopfkrat


 
Willst oder musst du trailern??


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (26. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Schau mal da nach! Da stehen viele etwas weiter unten!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/archive/t-8996


----------



## HD4ever (26. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Willst oder musst du trailern??



jo - muß ich .
danke für den link ....
will Freitag mal los, so weit das Wetter es gut mit mit meinen wird ....


----------



## Nordlicht (26. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@ Schütti
wegen deiner p.m.
ich bin freitag irgendwo im umkreis von burg und nicht in st`huk zu finden.
mit dem angeln von meinem boot sehe ich schwarz, denn wenn du freitag erst um 15 uhr kommst ist es schon zu spät zum rausfahren.
sonntag habe ich die hütte voll...kindergeburtstagskaffee 
bleibt noch der 04.
mal abwarten, du hast ja meine nummer.

@ Karsten
du kennst das doch, wer mehr fängt wie der kapitän läuft nach hause  |uhoh: 
habe noch an dich gedacht heute...an der ansteuerung auf die schnelle 7 grosse dorsche heute  :q 

@ HD4ever
bei süden wind kannst du in puttgarden umsonst slippen und dort schollen fangen.
ansonsten ist die slippe am yachthafen von burgtiefe top.


----------



## Sundjäger (26. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Rund um Fehmarn wird zwischen 8-10 Meter richtig gut Dorsch gefangen und im Sund geht es langsam bergauf( aber noch zu viele kleine).Aber richtig fette Heringe sind jetzt im Sund.War bis letzten Freitag (23.9) noch oben und haben ganz ordentlich gefangen.Sind auf dem Camping "Miramar" und habe dort immer heimspiel.Aber im Moment fängt man um ganz Fehmarn recht ordentlich,muß nur ein bißchen suchen.Am besten läuft momentan die Ostküste.Bis denne.


----------



## Stokker (27. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Das ist Musik in meinen Ohren... :q
Die Dorsche werden sagen: Huch , der Spinner ist schon wieder da....


----------



## HD4ever (27. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@ Stokker 
wie machst du das nochmal mit deinen Spinnern ????
Schleppen  ? oder "normal" spinnern ?
nachdem ich ja nun auch noch deine Bilder gesehen habe, muß ich das glaub ich auch mal austesten ....   :q :m
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter - dann geht Terhi am Freitag auf Dorschsuche *freu*


----------



## Schütti (28. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Schütti!
> Ich wünsche dir viel Spass und wenn du mit Nordi raus fährst, dann lass Ihn auch was fangen. Sonst nimmt er uns nicht mehr mit!!|wavey: Lustig ist es immer, aber ich glaube Nordi macht das mit Absicht, ist eben ein wahrer Freund#6
> Ab dem 22igsten bin ich auch endlich wieder für ne Woche oben:l und ich hoffe, er hat einen Tag mal Zeit. Allein ist es zwar auch klasse, aber zu Zweit macht es mehr Spass. Petri Heil die Tage!!!#6
> 
> @Nordlicht: Ich sitze vor der Seekarte und staune Bauklötzer;+ ;+ ;+ #c |uhoh:


 

Hallo Drillingshase,

besten Dank für dein Petri. Ich glaube Nordi will mich gar nicht mitnehmen  .
Hat scheinbar keine Zeit für mich :c .

Na ja, dann muss ich wohl alleine raus auf die grosse, weite Ostsee.

Oder es findet sich noch ein Boardie der es mit mir einen Tag auf See aushält  .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## sunny (28. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Schütti, du machst mich schon wieder ganz wuschig.

Verkraftet denn dein Schlauchi zwei Angler? Evtl. könnte ich Montag (03.10.) noch mal hoch gefahren kommen. Muss dann am Wochenende aber ganz lieb :l zu meinem Frauchen sein. Wetter spielt natürlich auch ne Rolle.


----------



## Nordlicht (28. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@ Schütti
ich will nicht...pah, das ich nicht lache, auf einen mehr der mir zeigt wie fische gefangen werden kommt es nicht an  |motz: 
habs dir ja gepostet, die liebe verwandtschaft rückt an.....  |uhoh: 
evtl. können wir ja noch nen kurztrip an deinem letztem tag machen  |kopfkrat 

@ Sundjäger
vorgestern hatten im sundübrigens nur die naturköderangler mit den platten die nase vorn.
meine dorsche an der ansteuerung waren die ausnahme, ansonsten war es an dem tag mit dorschen im sund recht mau !


----------



## Schütti (28. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@sunny: Ich schicke dir gleich mal ein PM mit meiner Handynummer. Falls du hochkommst kannst du mich kurz anrufen. Übrigens lässt es sich zu zweit noch gut in dem Böötchen angeln. Allerdings bleibt alles überflüssige Gerödel an Land. 

Echolot, Schwimmwesten, Anker und sonstiges Sicherheitszeugs muss natürlich mit  .

@Nordlicht: Sach mal wie sieht´s denn mit Samstag oder Montag aus????????
Zumindest hoffe ich, dass wir uns Freitag-Nachmittag kurz zum Briefing treffen können.


----------



## Stokker (28. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@Schütti
Okay, dann hätten wir schon mal eine 2 Boot-Armada.Mal sehen wer noch folgt....


----------



## sunny (28. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings bleibt alles überflüssige Gerödel an Land.



Was ist denn das? 

Außer meinen sieben Ruten, Pilkkoffer, Rucksack und meiner Fischwanne nehme ich doch sowieso nichts mit.


----------



## Schütti (28. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn das?
> 
> Außer meinen sieben Ruten, Pilkkoffer, Rucksack und meiner Fischwanne nehme ich doch sowieso nichts mit.


 
Hi Sunny,

ich glaube dann fahre ich gleich noch mal zu dem Bootshändler meines Vertrauens und besorge mir ein 6,7 m Zodiac mit 30 PS |supergri . Allerdings muss ich dann noch eben eine Bootsführerschein machen oder wir fahren gleich weiter nach Dänemark  .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## sunny (28. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sunny,
> 
> ich glaube dann fahre ich gleich noch mal zu dem Bootshändler meines Vertrauens und besorge mir ein 6,7 m Zodiac mit 30 PS |supergri . Allerdings muss ich dann noch eben eine Bootsführerschein machen oder wir fahren gleich weiter nach Dänemark  .
> 
> ...



Nen Bootsführerschein habe ich |supergri .


----------



## Nordlicht (28. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@ Schütti
ich bin am freitag zu hause d.h. am samstag, in st`huk arbeiten, am sonntag verwandtschaft aus hamburg, montag st`huk...dienstag zu hause und noch nichts auf dem zettel was man nicht verschieben könnte...mal sehen evtl. geht da was. wann fährst du noch wieder nach hause |kopfkrat
könnte dich wenn interesse besteht am freitag abend wenns dunkel ist und die kinder schlafen noch 2-3 std ins spinnfischen vom ufer einführen.
ist doch mal was neues für einen nurvombootausangler oder ??


----------



## HD4ever (28. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, dann muss ich wohl alleine raus auf die grosse, weite Ostsee.
> Oder es findet sich noch ein Boardie der es mit mir einen Tag auf See aushält  .


na klar !!!!   #6
zumindest am Freitag  |supergri :m
wo bist du denn da  genau ?


----------



## sunny (29. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

@Schütti

Mit meiner Regierung ist alles geklärt #6 . Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch, dass das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## HD4ever (29. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch, dass das Wetter mitspielt.



wem sagst du das ......
Dauerregen heute  :c


----------



## sunny (29. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> wem sagst du das ......
> Dauerregen heute  :c



Jau,dat is ja man richtig kagge :v . Hast heute deinen letzten Tag, wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe, und dann sowas. Das ist bitter.

Warst du denn wenigstens in der Vergangenheit erfolgreich?


----------



## Schütti (29. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

So Leute,

gleich wird das Auto gepackt und dann geht´s morgen früh los egal wie das Wetter nu wird :g . 

Bei den Wetterprognosen werde ich mich wohl auf die Ostküste (Katharinenhof) konzentrieren und dann nicht weiter als 500 m rausfahren.

Ich hoffe, dass ich den Einen oder Anderen von euch sehen werde, ansonsten rufe ich euch an und dann |krach:   .

Allen ein dickes *PETRI*.

Euer Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

was ein geiler Tag vor Großenbrode !!! #6
gedrillt, geschwitzt, gefangen wie es nur geht !!!
29 maßige Dorsch mit zusammen 23,5 Kg !!!!   * hier* ! :q:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

was ging denn bei den anderen so die letzten Tage ??? |kopfkrat
leider keine Zeit für ne weitere Ausfahrt ....  :c


----------



## Butter (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Moin! #h

So, Samstag geht es los. Boot für 10 Mann haben wir in Burgstaaken gemietet zum selbst steuern. Dann geht es raus Richtung Staberhuk, sofern der Wind mitspielt.
 Mit den Tips von Nordlicht (#6) wollen wir versuchen, einige Dorsche auf die Planken zu legen. 
Hoffentlich wird es ein guter Angel-Jahresabschluss.


----------

